# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Regarder une srie en streaming : lgal ou pas ?

## n@nu

Bonjour  tous, 

j'ai une question qui me turlupine depuis un moment :
est-ce qu'il est lgal de visualiser une vido en streaming ?
Plus concrtement, je pensais  la saison 6 de 24 (qui n'est toujours pas arrive chez les chaines francaises.)

Bonne journe !  ::aie::  
n@nu

----------


## parp1

Ba il me semble : Je dis surement des btises, mais je les dit quand mme, que les series ou manga non sortie sur les TV francaise sont protg par leur licence.

Cependant des lors ou elle est diffuse sur une chaine publique francaise... je pense que tu peux la tlcharger... 

C'est tolr, comme t tolr la copie avec cassettes vidos des series pass a la tl....

aprs je ne suis pas au courant de ce qui se trame du cot de la loie, la chasse au Downloader a l'air de s'etre calm....

----------


## al1_24

n@nu parlait de visualisation en streaming, pas de tlchargement.

[mode jsuite]Ce qui n'est pas lgal, c'est la diffusion en streaming de contenus protgs[\mode jsuite] :;):

----------


## Sifo-Dyas

D'autant que les sites de streaming mettent en garde les utilisateurs.
Grosso modo, on en peut visionner que ce qu'on a dj achet  :8O: .
Je me demande o est l'intrt ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Ba il me semble : Je dis surement des btises, mais je les dit quand mme, que les series ou manga non sortie sur les TV francaise sont protg par leur licence.


moi il me semble que c'est le contraire. on voit des teams de trad qui diffusent des series aux USA et en france et stoppent la diffusion ds que la licence est achete en france.
ce serait un peu comme les histoires de brevet, tu paies pour chaque pays dans lequel tu veux l'exploiter. Maintenant c'est pas trs clair pour moi non plus.

Pour rpondre au monsieur, ca dpend d'o tu le regardes. je sais pas s'il y a une diffrence entre te connecter  un serveur "pirate" qui stream ou mater ta srie sur dailymotion ou youtube. en tout cas, t'iras pas en prison ou n'auras d'amende pour avoir regard une video sur youtube. c'est la faute  youtube.

----------


## Korko Fain

Oui, c'est l'inverse. En tout cas pour les mangas car les mangas tant si nombreux, les brevets sont restreint (et donc coutent moins cher) au territoire japonais (en regle gnrale). Et donc en dehors de ce territoire, il n'y a pas de regle l'empechant. Mais une fois arriv en france ou aux usa, le brevet est mondialis et donc a pu le droit ^^

Mais encore une fois c'est pour les mangas (enfin les anims)

----------


## Oberown

Le streaming est illgal sauf si tu payes sur des sites lgaux pour regarder ou sur des sites non payant lgaux.
Pour certaines sries les sites des tls mettaient en ligne gratuitement ou payant.

Concernant le tlchargement anime ou srie c'est illgal quel soit licensi ou non. Les teams de fansub arrte de diffuser la srie une fois que c'est licensi pour viter des problmes. Techniquement ils peuvent porter plainte. Ca concerne les droits d'auteurs.

----------

